# Bluetooth APTX HD



## mark3004

I am testing the new APTX HD protocol with my Samsung tablet. It promise to delivery streming audio in 48kHz/24 bit. Technically better than CD.
Let's talk about it, could be a good wireless alternative. Someone with experiences out there?


----------



## SQLnovice

I was watching a video a few weeks ago that the note9 has this or will with an update soon. I'm shopping around for a phone to replace my note4 and the note9 is at the top of my list because of this.


----------



## mark3004

SQLnovice said:


> I was watching a video a few weeks ago that the note9 has this or will with an update soon. I'm shopping around for a phone to replace my note4 and the note9 is at the top of my list because of this.


You need both transmitter and receiver devices with same protocol (aptx HD) or transmission occur in the lower protocol. My Samsung tablet has aptx only, but because of Bluetooth 4.1 version, I flashed a kernel found in xda forum to enable aptx Hd. 

As receiver I am using oasis plus:
long range bluetooth transmitter and receiver optical - avantree oasis plus - Avantree

It works amazing, with optical output to feed my dsp. 

This is a picture of the sample rate transmission:


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew

> _I am testing the new APTX HD protocol with my Samsung tablet. It promise to delivery streming audio in 48kHz/24 bit. Technically better than CD_

You're lucky if you can do that, as I have an older Sony Xperia w/ APT-X and the older Bluetooth versions can't support anything quite that nice I believe.

I'm using a home Bose Bluetooth APT-X receiver in my car and it's really nice. I'm using the TOSLINK output to an Alpine DSP. Very clear. 

It's hard to notice the Bluetooth limitations, as it sounds better than most people's system, lol.


----------



## mark3004

TryDoingSomethingNew said:


> > _I am testing the new APTX HD protocol with my Samsung tablet. It promise to delivery streming audio in 48kHz/24 bit. Technically better than CD_
> 
> You're lucky if you can do that, as I have an older Sony Xperia w/ APT-X and the older Bluetooth versions can't support anything quite that nice I believe.
> 
> I'm using a home Bose Bluetooth APT-X receiver in my car and it's really nice. I'm using the TOSLINK output to an Alpine DSP. Very clear.
> 
> It's hard to notice the Bluetooth limitations, as it sounds better than most people's system, lol.


If you can use HD protocol is even better! I use TOSLINK output to Alpine DSP, compared in the same system with a doble din Clarion with optical output, and believe me it's almost impossible to ear any differences! So far I am really happy with this system, no charging problems, no storage problems (my tablet support up to 400gb microsd!), also looks pretty cool!


----------



## TryDoingSomethingNew

mark3004 said:


> If you can use HD protocol is even better! I use TOSLINK output to Alpine DSP, compared in the same system with a doble din Clarion with optical output, and believe me it's almost impossible to ear any differences! So far I am really happy with this system, no charging problems, no storage problems (my tablet support up to 400gb microsd!), also looks pretty cool!
> 
> You're right, that does look pretty cool.  Very nicely done!
> 
> Thanks for the note & info about HD Bluetooth. I hadn't heard much about the details, but I was aware it was potentially going to be offered.
> 
> FYI, Pro Logic II works well via Bluetooth & Alpine DSPs. But of course it's analog, anyway.
> 
> I've ordered a capacitive touchscreen and I'm hoping it arrives soon for testing to see if my Android tablet will support an external capacitive touch monitor or resistive only like I've tested successfully.


----------



## Chickon1

I'm using this one with my JL TWK D8. Pixel 3 with aptx HD. USB audio still sound a bit better and more volume, but 1000s times better than AAC. USB audio is a PIA.

amazon.com/gp/product/B07H4HTQ45/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/url]


----------

